# Help steer me towards a Blu-ray player



## Sycraft (May 21, 2009)

So I think it's time to get a blu-ray player. I have a new TV and my analogue DVD player is not acceptable. Initially I won't be using it for blu-rays since the prices are still too high, just upsampled DVDs and Netflix but eventually I'll get blu-ray discs too. I'm willing to spend a reasonable amount of cash, as much as $500, if there's a reason but I'd really prefer $200 or less.

Requirements:

--Good upsampling of DVDs
--Netflix support
--Wired Internet access
--Good reliability
--HDMI-CEC support

Audio output quality is not an issue, all audio will be HDMI to a receiver. Wireless internet is also not an issue, it will be using a wired connection. I suppose CEC support isn't mandatory, but I'd really like it as my TV and receiver support it.

Thanks.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
OPPO's BDP-80 might be perfect for you. Cheaper than the 500 Dollar BDP-83 and still offers most of its functionality and rapid load times.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## Sycraft (May 21, 2009)

It does not appear to have Netflix support, best as I can determine, which is a make or break for me. I really want to be able to stream that to my player.


----------



## Ares (Nov 23, 2009)

Here is a short list for you

LG BD390

LG BD370

Sony BDP-S570


----------



## nova (Apr 30, 2006)

I'd suggest a Panasonic DMP-BD65K at $179.96 MSRP. Most likely get it for around $150 or so.
Meets all of your requirements.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
Perhaps a PS3 Slim might work for you. Unlike any standalone BDP, the PS3 is barely sold for a profit and for years was sold for hundreds less than it cost to build it. This is actually SOP for Gaming Console's as Profits are always hoped to be recouped with Software Sales, but the PS3 really is so much more than a Gaming Console.

You would have a BDP that meets all of your requirements, has some of the fastest loading times out there, soon will be 3D Compatible, and is constantly evolving into an even more capable Media Hub.
I use mine as a giant iPod primarily, but the overall capability is truly stunning.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## tnbug (Jun 25, 2010)

nova said:


> I'd suggest a Panasonic DMP-BD65K at $179.96 MSRP. Most likely get it for around $150 or so.
> Meets all of your requirements.


I like the looks of this one.


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

It is hard to beat the Panasonic. You can find it for under $130 now and the upsampling is quite good, IME.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

I agree, The Panasonic DMP BD lineup is a superb player. Its upconversion is said to be better than the PS3 and as I own one I can attest to its quality as i also owned the Toshiba AX2 that used the HQV Reon chip regarded to be the best and the Panasonic looks as good if not even better than it did.


----------



## recruit (May 9, 2009)

There are a quite a good few budget BD players out there now from all the major brands which are all worth a look at as there performance are very good indeed, I have a Sony BDP-S363 which is there budget player and it's operation is flawless, but I do agree with JJ in that the new Oppo BDP-80 is most certainly worth a look at :T


----------

